# 4th day in a row out to plow in Central Ontario



## Big Ben (Jan 30, 2007)

This morning was the 4th day in a row I have been out to plow in Central Ontario Just off Georgian bay ( Coldwater, Victoria Harbour area) a couple days I was out twice each dumping 5-10" and it has started snowing hard again. tomorrow should be 5 days in a row.
I hope everyone else is having as much fun a we are here, finding places to put the white gold.
Later Ben


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If that is fun to you then I am glad you are having a good time. It would not be too much fun down here for us. People have no real understanding of snow. They think it should look like July 24/7 and they are your only account. I think Barrie is getting it pretty good also.

Keep having fun and keep the snow up there. I am waiting for the golf courses to open early.tymusic


----------



## Big Ben (Jan 30, 2007)

There is no possible way I could make it look like the $th of july here. But I know what you mean. it is crazy what people think. I haven't seen pavent( or should I say dirt) on the road I live on since Jan 15. and even the 400 hiway from here to almost 1/2 way to Barrie hasent been bare for at least 5 days. mast roads have 2-3" of hard packed snow on them. my customers aren't going to see ashvalt untill things let up a bit. And trying to find some were to stack the snow is not that fun, unless going crazy is fun. Also this much snow is hard on equiptment. I have had several calls and have plowed several places that havent been done yet this year w/ 6-7' banks and 24-30" of snow to be moved around. I got remember to grab my digi-cam one of these days and snap some photos. 

And CET good luck keeping things looking like the 4th of july


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

We were out 4 nights in a row too. I had last night off but the boss was out doing some clean up. We use a blower to move the piles back.


I was out for a few hours today cleaning out parking spots in apartments. The boss was with me blowing all the piles back. If it doesn't snow tonight we are going out to blow more piles and clean up some more.



I like 2inch snow storms that end at midnight, that way I can get it all done and be home by 8 in the morning.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*High winds*

The wind has been filling In the driveways here as well...We are just getting the end of the lake efect here.
Good to hear you guys just north of me are geting hit hard.payup 
Keep the gas in that snow machine...Don't let It run out..


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We have been through 400 tons of salt already and they are going again tonight. -18C and snow just dosen't make any sense. The salt trucks have been 15 times since Jan. 10 and we had a stretch with 5 days off.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Cet: Don't be looking at those golf clubs too hard yet...Winter has just begun :waving:


----------

